
Ask HN: What is a good MOOC to learn multivariable calculus? - meh123
In college, we were only thought single variable calculus, however for most courses on machine learning and data science knowing multivariable calculus is a prerequisite. So could you guys suggest me a good MOOC?
======
cosmosa
Khan academy material is quite good for multivariate calculus. It's taught by
the guy behind 3blue1brown. His teaching style is very intuitive.

~~~
weliketocode
I absolutely love 3blue1brown's youtube channel, but never realized he taught
on Khan academy as well.

He even appears to have made his own library for many of the animations on his
videos!

~~~
wpmoradi
3blue1brown is truly amazing!

------
pacuna
I remember using the MIT course when I was in college. It's pretty good. Link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxCxlsl_YwY&list=PL4C4C8A7D0...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxCxlsl_YwY&list=PL4C4C8A7D06566F38)

------
pydevsci
Pick up some used college textbooks on differential equations, vector
calculus, and multivariate calculus if u can and work through some of the
problems at your own pace. These texts are the keys that unlock the entire
universe and describes the unifying laws.

------
bigasscoffee
I just read the book (Stewart) when I had to take it. After Calc 1-2 it was
pretty easy in comparison. Can you just pick the few sections you need and do
the practice problems? Most of the material in that class is stuff you did
already, but for x,y,z instead of just x,y.

------
laksmanv
try betterexplained.com

